# How to make an Ethernet Cat5e Cable - Step by Step Instructions HD



## madkhaos (May 14, 2011)

Hello guy's it's mK and I am new to the forums. I will be making tutorials and reviews to help the community out. Here is one I made on how to make a Ethernet cable cat5e for a straight through connection, so instead of buying some here and there if you do a lot of networking / gaming you can just order bulk and make your own. Saving you money. Well enjoy and I will be having more for the community to view and will answer any questions that arise.

[YT]ADD5KFeFAsk[/YT]

More to come... 
Questions? Comments? Feedback?


----------



## 2048Megabytes (May 14, 2011)

Good instructional video.  I need to memorize the cable color order sometime.

Edit:  Is there a difference in how to setup a CATe versus a CAT6 cable?


----------



## Iceyn1pples (May 14, 2011)

Correct me if im wrong. 

But there is no difference in the "setup" between cat5 and cat6 cables.

Very nice video BTW, Kudos!


----------



## tremmor (May 14, 2011)

it was good also from here. I also have a couple questions and asked before but might as well ask again. i had a cable made up from a friend that had the tool. he made it for me. 

question:
Length:  cat5 and cat6 (plus difference).

cheap tool. im relocating my equipment to the basement and no idea which one. I will use two times and done. any suggestions?
Not interested in paying $50.00 for a tool. Most can be bought. this is one time.

and look at this. 
just more info.
http://www.computerforum.com/search.php?searchid=2626815


----------



## madkhaos (May 14, 2011)

cat5 and cat6 8P8C Wiring (T568B termination) same color code  for the straight through connection.


----------



## madkhaos (May 15, 2011)

as for transfer speeds

in theory :

USB
Low speed, up to 1.5 Mbps (USB 1.0)
Full speed, up to 12 Mbps (USB 1.1)
Hi-Speed, up to 480 Mbps (USB 2.0)
As of USB 3.0 3,200 Mbits/s or 3.2 Gbits/s. The theoretical top signaling rate is at 4.8 Gbits/s.

VS

Ethernet
Cat5: 100 megabits or 1000 megabits (gigabit) depending on your NIC and the modem.
Cat6: 1000Mb / 10GbE but on a frequency of 250Mhz opposed to cat5 @ 100Mhz


----------



## madkhaos (May 15, 2011)

tremmor said:


> cheap tool. im relocating my equipment to the basement and no idea which one. I will use two times and done. any suggestions?
> Not interested in paying $50.00 for a tool. Most can be bought. this is one time.



TRENDnet RJ-11/RJ-45 Crimp/Cut/Strip Tool TC-CT68 (Blue) $17.00
Via amazon.com Direct Link

Network Cable Tester $6.18
Via amazon.com Direct Link

RJ45 CAT-5 E (8P8C) Crimp Connector solid, (100 Pcs Per Bag) $3.79
Via amazon.com Direct Link

it varies...


----------



## tremmor (May 15, 2011)

Damn.....thats cheap enough. I ran also fiber optics, cat5, telephone out to the garage and security wire plus coax in conduit. i will do this. 
thankyou


----------



## madkhaos (May 15, 2011)

I will be showing Fiber Optics, telephone and coax soon. Thanks tremmor.


----------



## sujith34 (May 17, 2011)

Good instructional video.


----------



## madkhaos (May 18, 2011)

Thank you Sujith34 more to come. Any other networking requests? Just ask


----------

